# turn right (left) on OR in [X] street?



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all,
a quick question: when giving someone directions, which preposition should be used when saying, for instance: "_after you pass [Y], turn right *in/on* [X] street_"? On, in or something else?
Thanks a million!


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 25, 2015)

Σωστά είναι το _on_ και το _at X street_, νομίζω.


----------



## cougr (Sep 25, 2015)

Agree! Also,_ turn right into X street/road _etc.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks, guys. So I can say "turn into X street" but not "in", right?


----------



## cougr (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure that there will always be someone that uses "in" but I don't think it's that common and to my ears at least, just doesn't sound right.


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Σωστά είναι το _on_ και το _at X street_, νομίζω.





cougr said:


> Agree! Also,_ turn right into X street/road _etc.



Yes, found me you have! 






A wrong turn not you have made, to the dark side. 
Left you must keep... Must left you keep... You left keep must? Must you keep left?
Trust the Force we must.


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2015)

As cougr mentioned, you turn right (left) *into* (or maybe even "in to"?) a street (which means you're entering that street)

For other turns: (for future reference, maybe)

For freeways, highways, bridges: *onto*

turn (or veer) right (left) *onto* the freeway 
turn right (left) *onto *the bridge

For roundabouts, intersections, landmarks: *at*

turn right (left) at the intersection
turn right (left) at the roundabout
turn right (left) at the service station (situated at/on an intersection)

For U-turns:* "on, in" for street; "on" for bridge, highway; "at" for interection *

Make a U-turn on X street
Make a U-turn in X street
Make a U-Turn on the bridge, on the highway
Make a U-Turn at the intersection, at the roundabout


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2015)

... oops, interection = intersection (not a Freudian slip)

A U-Turn "at" the intersection (or even "on" the bridge?) would be grammatically correct, but a traffic violation, of course. ;)


----------



## cougr (Sep 28, 2015)

pontios said:


> As cougr mentioned, you turn right (left) *into* (or maybe even "in to"?) a street (which means you're entering that street).......



Good overall summary, Pontios! Though I wouldn't be so categorical about the preposition _into_ being the only available choice in the above example. Turning at/onto/on X street are all just as common. Definitely not "in to" though.


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2015)

cougr said:


> Good overall summary, Pontios! Though I wouldn't be so categorical about the preposition _into_ being the only available choice in the above example. Turning at/onto/on X street are all just as common. Definitely not "in to" though.



Hi, cougr. 
I was just endorsing your suggestion of turning "into" over turning "in" (in regard to entering a street) - and included "onto" in the discussion. I don't disagree with the other choices (at/on).
However, we also need to consider - if you make a left turn "on" or "in" a street, it could also mean that you are already in that street (you are not turning to enter 'into" it) and therefore maybe turning "off" that street, into another street.
Whereas turning "onto" and "into" makes it clear that you're entering "into" a street or "onto" a bridge, etc...


re: "into" - that's the way I would write it too and I know that's the common way (but I started thinking that "turning into" can also mean "changing into", that's all).


----------



## cougr (Sep 28, 2015)

pontios said:


> .....re: "into" - that's the way I would write it too and I know that's the common way (but I started thinking that "turning into" can also mean "changing into", that's all).



Quite right! They can be confusing. When it comes to using these two (ie. into or in to), I often find that I have to stop and think as to which one is the correct to use.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2015)

Κατ' αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :) Κατά δεύτερον, μιας και σας βρήκα εύκαιρους, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς θα λέγαμε καλύτερα το «στρίψτε δεξιά στον [τάδε] δρόμο και *συνεχίστε ευθεία *μέχρι να βγείτε στον [δείνα] δρόμο; Προς το παρόν λέω turn right on [X] street and continue straight until you reach [Y] street.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2015)

Καλό είναι. Εγώ λέω το αγγλικό «turn left/right into X Street» και μετά «drive / walk / proceed straight ahead until you get to / reach Y Street».


----------



## Philip (Sep 28, 2015)

... και το go/carry straight on καλό είναι


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Προς το παρόν λέω turn right on [X] street and continue straight until you reach [Y] street.



Συμφωνώ με τον nickel - καλό μου ακούγεται με το "on".
Και η εκδοχή του nickel είναι πολύ καλή (με το "into").

Good to hear from Philip - he's spot on, too - and it sounds natural and less stilted. :)

Here's another way, Palavra, using "at" (and taking the less formal route):

Take a right at Bond and continue on to Fleet St. (instead of "Bond St", just Bond will do - as in James Bond)


----------

